# Some Good News



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Just needed to share this....

Since Astro is a rescue, the youngest he could be is going on 11 in a few months. I don't want to believe he could be any older. But it was time for an exam and bloodwork and I was more than a bit concerned because he has been looking so much older lately. Not acting it but looking it. (Or was it me finally coming to terms with the fact that he is a senior??) He's very gray and has several benign lumps that we've been monitoring closely for a few years now. And his teeth aren't that great and his eyes are cloudy and everything else that comes with age.....

But, the good (no make that great news!!!) is that he is in excellent health!!! Everything looked good from his physical exam and his bloodwork came back with everything as good as can be, for a dog of any age! I think my vet was even surprised considering his age. So he may not look like a youngster anymore, but there's no reason that he can't continue acting like one.

Thanks for listening everyone and please help me enjoy the good news!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah!!! Welcome to the senior years!! Many more for you!!!


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, that's great! 
I'm curious, what is he eating to stay so healthy?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is great news! Go Astro!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh YAY! I love healthy physical exams! There's nothing better than when the vet says "everything looks good!"

Good job Astro!










Great job Sandy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I believe there should be a picture of Astro to go with this great news!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I used to take exams and bloodwork for granted, but now they're becoming nail-biters. So ,Thank You for all the good wishes!

Jean, I'll get some pics of him over the weekend. This made me realize that I haven't taken any in a long time.

Mom2Ruger, they've been on Solid Gold for a long time, I can't remember exactly how many years. They're currently getting the SG Hund-n-Flocken and they were previously getting SG Wolfking.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That is wonderful news. I am very happy for you both!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Hooray for the good news! I read that in England this week an 11 year old horse won a big race! Hooray for the old timers!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Great news - congrats!!

When I was walking Murphy this morning at the state park, there was a couple with a 15 year old lab. Here came the husband with a plastic wheelbarrel and lots of blankets and soft padding inside of it. It was for the old girl. It's quite a ways down to the water and they weren't sure if she could make it the whole way on her own. He said she was going to get to go in the water even if they had to wheel her down there. She was a pistol for an old girl. She looked so cute. Red bandanna around her neck and she was so excited to be there, she was barking her head off! She was trying her darnest to run. It was so cute and just brought tears to my eyes. Yea for the seniors!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Excellent news!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Sandy,

YAY YAY YAY for Astro ! what wonderful and uplifting test results. praise is absolutely in order! i, too, am waiting for pics












> Originally Posted By: KShort
> 
> When I was walking Murphy this morning at the state park, there was a couple with a 15 year old lab. Here came the husband with a plastic wheelbarrel and lots of blankets and soft padding inside of it. It was for the old girl. It's quite a ways down to the water and they weren't sure if she could make it the whole way on her own. He said she was going to get to go in the water even if they had to wheel her down there. She was a pistol for an old girl. She looked so cute. Red bandanna around her neck and she was so excited to be there, she was barking her head off! She was trying her darnest to run. It was so cute and just brought tears to my eyes. Yea for the seniors!!!


kris, what a touching scene that must have been... (getting a little misty myself)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Me too. Beautiful. 

Still waiting for pictures.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANMe too. Beautiful.
> 
> Still waiting for pictures.


----------

